# Pee Dee River-Blewett Falls To Rockingham



## PSG-1 (Aug 30, 2013)

OK, I've wanted to do this for a while, but was too apprehensive to try it with my jetboat. So, yesterday, we went up there with our kayaks, to do a little exploring. After a 2 hour drive from the SC coast, we drove up US74, turned onto Old Charlotte Hwy and then onto Blewett Falls Road. After driving what seemed like at least 5 miles of non-stop winding, and climbing, we launched at the NCWRC portage ramp known as 'Blewett's Grave" just below the spillway








What can I say, except, simply awesome!!







Here's where the free-flowing part of the PeeDee River begins, as it exits the hydro plant, which was built in 1912.




They were releasing water, as evidenced by current flowing from here. At the time we were there, the guage at Rockingham was 4.2 ft and the Cheraw guage was about 8.4 ft, while downstream at 76/301, the guage read about 16 ft (I've noticed whatever the level is at Rockingham, it doubles 20 miles downstream at Cheraw, and then quadruples about 50 miles downstream at 76/301 bridges) 

That said, the stretch between the spillway and US74 bridges is definitely runnable with my jetboat as long as there's 4 ft on the Rockingham gauge. A few exposed rocks, and some submerged ones, but it was easy to read the water.



gaggle of geese on a gigantic rock ledge







Approaching US74 bridges at Rockingham. 




Unfortunately, it was like 100 degrees (we picked a day too hot for paddling, for sure) and the skies looked unsettled, like rain coming (and we did hit heavy rain going home) Due to that, we paddled about 3 1/2 miles from the dam, and hauled out at the ramp at US74, instead of going another 6 miles to the next landing. 

I called a taxi and got a ride back to my truck. On the way home, running down US-1, we turned off onto a side road and went to check out that landing, known as 'dairy barn landing' but shown on google earth as "Wolf Pit, NC" It was pretty remote, although, a very nice ramp. Here's a couple of shots from there:





Looking downstream, I saw some of those Volkswagon sized boulders:





As much as I wanted to go check it out, we had a 2 hour ride home, and like I said, it was extremely hot, and rain was coming. 

But I definitely plan to go back! Still need to do some more kayak recon, maybe run the river from 74 on down to Cheraw (about 20 miles) and note the water level for future reference. One thing's for sure, next time, I need to bring a fishing pole, as I saw several large fish swirl around my kayak, and even saw about a dozen large fish lying on a submerged rock ledge (they weren't catfish, I think they were carolina redhorse)

Good trip, though,I even got a little video of it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXFMiT-TEgA



All in all, well worth the drive to check it out. I just wish it wasn't so far away!


----------



## Jim (Aug 31, 2013)

looks awesome! Great post man!


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks, Jim! 8) 

It really is an awesome place, the dam itself was an impressive sight (and sound) to witness. From the dam to US74, we could still hear the sounds of civilization once in a while. But from US74 on down to US1 at Cheraw, it's pretty much wilderness, and I'm definitely looking forward to going back one day and seeing that section of river. I'll be sure to get pictures and video when I do!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 1, 2013)

Very cool :beer:


----------



## bigwave (Sep 1, 2013)

That is really cool......great post..... =D>


----------



## PSG-1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks bigwave and fool4fish! 8) 

Here's an interesting tid-bit of info about the Pee Dee River. It was originally the inspiration for Steven Foster's song "Old Folks at Home" The original line in the song was "way down upon the PeeDee River" but later changed to "way down upon the Suwannee River"

Looking at the scenery, it's easy to see how it could have been an inspiration for a song.


----------

